# Hinoura Tsuchime AS Vs Fujiwara Teruyasu Maboroshi



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, not so much a Vs, but can anyone comment on either of these two?

They will be in 210 length, used in a home environment for mainly veggies on an end grain board. I have sharpening stones

Pinch grip, I like chopping, dicing and a bit of rocking on big cabbages and herbs

From what I can gather the Hinoura OOTB sharpness is mediocre, with one owner saying it needed thinning to unleash its best.

Thanks





  








hinoura210gyuto2.jpg




__
bonesetter


__
Jan 3, 2016












  








attachment.php?attachmentid=196204&d=1441201730




__
bonesetter


__
Jan 3, 2016


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

210 is short for cabbages

Have you sharpened this kind of knife before?  The edge will be shiny shiny when you take it to high enough grit.   But that hazy middle part...  takes some work to make it look like that again.  Functionally doesn't matter, but if you care about the looks, it's some work to bring it back to that every time you thin.

Personally I prefer either a flat cladding or monosteel that I can simply sand paper to an even finish.

OR a wide bevel


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Hmmm... that's certainly something to bare in mind, and I hadn't considered it, thankyou

I have sharpened my Tojiro Shigorami which has similar black flat, then hazy bevel. I did a little work on this knife as (as well as OOTB sharpness being mediocre) it had a 'lump' on one side on the primary 'hazy' bevel, the haze has of course gone and as I wasn't bothered about the looks have left it

I wouldn't want that on either of the above of course

How would that haze look be produced after thinning?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

king 800 stone, fingerstones, sandpaper

If I was selling, I'd clean it up but normally my way is to not worry about it and let it patina.


----------

